# New England (I'm in massachusetts)



## Inknotmink94 (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone from new England?


----------



## Lia95 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi there, I'm from Massachusetts too!


----------



## Stookified666 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi I'm a m******* too! Jk how are you all doing?


----------



## Stookified666 (Jan 6, 2015)

Inknotmink94 said:


> Anyone from new England?


hi, are you a typical MA resident lol


----------



## Inknotmink94 (Mar 5, 2015)

Stookified666 said:


> hi, are you a typical MA resident lol


What do you mean by that? Lol if your asking if I'm a m******* then no I'm not.


----------



## Inknotmink94 (Mar 5, 2015)

Inknotmink94 said:


> What do you mean by that? Lol if your asking if I'm a m******* then no I'm not.


They bleeped me..... I put "M a s s h o l e"


----------



## Inknotmink94 (Mar 5, 2015)

Inknotmink94 said:


> They bleeped me..... I put "M a s s h o l e"


I'm doing OK  how are you? Loving the melting snow?


----------



## Stookified666 (Jan 6, 2015)

Inknotmink94 said:


> What do you mean by that? Lol if your asking if I'm a m******* then no I'm not.


lol yup thats exactly what I meant haha. Nice your not a m-hole! what are you up too?


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi, I'm right on the Mass border in NH. Used to live in MA growing up. How do you like it there?


----------



## VeryAfraid (Apr 21, 2015)

Southern NH here, used to live in MA, but I hated it


----------



## HalfHare (Feb 16, 2015)

Anybody from RI? I used to live in MA also


----------

